# Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen



## hafi020493 (23. Dezember 2010)

*Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Hab mir diese Woche ein Corsair F120 gekauft und würd jetzt gern das OS (Win7 x64) von meiner Seagate 320GB HDD auf die 120GB Corsair SSD klonen, die Daten die darauf liegen sind alles in allem 52GB. So jetzt hab ich 10 Programme ausprobiert, 10 Rohlinge unnötig gebrannt, mich ungefähr 10 Stunden lang unendlich geärgert und letztendlich hat eines dieser Programme mein Windows auf der Ursprungsplatte geschrottet... jetzt hab ich das OS aber wieder hinbekommen.
So meine Frage an euch ist jetzt: Gibt es ein KOSTELOSES Programm das von einer größeren Festplatte auf eine kleiner klonen kann und mir gleichzeitig das OS auf der HDD nicht schrottet falls ich noch etwas brauche?

Danke für alle Antworten!
lG Philipp


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Oo also ich rate dringend von diesem Vorhaben ab. Da win7 speziell für eine SSD eingerichtet werden muss. Bei einer neu Installation macht es win7 automatisch aber wenn du es einfach Clonst dann musst du alles manuell machen, das fängt schon an das du das richtige Alignment haben musst und und  und. Mein Vorschlag mach dir die Mühe es neu auf zu spielen und die Programme neu zu installieren. Die Daten auf der HDD gehen ja nicht verloren die kannst du auch später noch auf die SSD kopieren.


----------



## hafi020493 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Ich hab dieses SSD Tutorial im Festplatten Forum komplett durchgearbeitet, keine Sorge, ich bin zwar im Moment etwas hilflos aber kein Noob 
Ja das weiß ich eh nur um ehrlich zu sein hab ich keinen Bock alles neu zu installieren... aber wenns nix entsprechendes gibt bleibt mir wohl nix anderes über =(


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Paragon Migrate OS to SSD - Vollversion - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## hafi020493 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*



fr3d3ric02 schrieb:


> Paragon Migrate OS to SSD - Vollversion - Download - CHIP Online


Danke dir!

Hab in den letzten 20 Minuten aber gemerkt das da scheinbar mehr kaputt gegangen ist und ich wahrscheinlich um einen Neuinstallation nicht rumkomme...
naja was würd ich auch sonst am 24. Dezember machen xD

All jenen deren PC funktioniert wünsch ich frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Fire8ird (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Hast du das auch schon gelesen?:
Windows 7: Installation auf neue SSD spiegeln Part I
Windows 7: Installation auf neue SSD spiegeln Part II
Windows 7: SSD-Alignment nachträglich ohne Datenverlust ändern


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Also wenn du alle diese Artikel durchliest und es dann ausführst bist du aber mit einer neu Installation erheblich schneller.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

ich denke / hoffe das programm was ich da gepostet habe ist doch recht einfach ich habe es zwar noch nicht benutzt und werde es warscheinlich auch nicht auch wenn ich nachher  vlt ne ssd bekomme kommt da nen neues windoof drauf


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

Ne wird bei dir nix mit ner SSD, aus gut informierten Kreisen weiß ich das du nur einen Pullover bekommst.


----------



## fr3d3ric02 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Größere Festplatte aus kleinere SSD klonen*

also wenn ich nur nen pullover bekomm dann gibts für eltern schelle 
aber ich würd ma sagen jez nich so viel ot


----------

